# Starting a franchise



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Your starting a franchise right now. You can pick any player that has ever played the game as they are coming out of the draft as a rookie. No injuries will occur to any player you pick. So take T-Mac for instance were going to say he has a injury free career.

Who do you pick ? Why do you pick them ? and how are you going to build around them after you pick them ?

I choose Magic Johnson. Top 3 greatest players ever and if I was building a team I would always want to build around a PG or a C. The next thing I would do after picking Johnson is too make sure I get a solid Center. And he doesn't get HIV


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

Is Sabonis an option?


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

anyone you want buddy


----------



## letsgoceltics (Aug 19, 2012)

Michael Jordan...then Kevin Garnett. I win.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

letsgoceltics said:


> Michael Jordan...then Kevin Garnett. I win.


Magic Johnson. Than Tim Duncan. I win ? is that how it works


----------

